# Mexican  acapulco chicken (en escabeche)



## tastesgreat (Apr 29, 2010)

Enjoy this recipe from the south of the border and i will daily post more Mexican recipes on this thread so watch out. 
[FONT=&quot]   [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ACAPULCO[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] CHICKEN (EN ESCABECHE)[/FONT]*  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   2      cups          Unsalted chicken broth -- defatted[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   1      tablespoon    Olive oil[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   2      teaspoons     Ground cumin[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   2      tablespoons   Pickling spice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]     1/2                Red bell pepper -- sliced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   1      pound         Boneless chicken breast -- halves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]     1/2                Yellow bell pepper -- sliced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   2      tablespoons   Minced jalapeno chili with -- seeds[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   1                    Onion, halved -- thinly sliced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]     1/3  cup           Rice wine vinegar[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]     1/4  cup           Fresh cilantro leaves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   3      large         Garlic cloves -- minced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]    baked (no oil) tortilla chips   [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Boil broth and pickling spice in heavy large saucepan ten minutes. Strain and return liquid to saucepan.  Add chicken, onion, vinegar, garlic, oil and cumin to pan. Simmer over very low heat until chicken is just cooked through, about ten minutes. Transfer chicken and onions to shallow dish. Top with bell peppers and minced chilli. Boil cooking liquid until reduced to 2/3 c, about ten minutes. Pour liquid over chicken and let cool 30 minutes.  Add cilantro to chicken mixture. Cover and refrigerate until well chilled, turning chicken occasionally, about 4 hours (can be prepared one day ahead).  Slice chicken and transfer to plates. Top with marinated vegetables and some of the juices. Pass tortilla chips to use as "pushers." .[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] Makes 6 servings[/FONT]


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2010)

Sounds like this dish is sort of a "pickled chicken", and served cold?  Actually it sounds different and refreshing for the hot summer months ahead.  I can imagine it served with a cold Gazpacho for a hot summer dinner.  Thanks for the recipe.....*and *it would all fit into my low carb diet!


----------



## mexican mama (May 12, 2010)

this is interesting...thanks for sharing


----------

